
Moderna Announces Positive Interim Phase 1 Data for Its mRNA Vaccine Against C19 - buboard
https://investors.modernatx.com/news-releases/news-release-details/moderna-announces-positive-interim-phase-1-data-its-mrna-vaccine
======
lbeltrame
This is very promising, although the data set is very small. At least, it is
worth continuing testing, given that neutralizing antibodies are generated.

------
DebtDeflation
Obviously I hope the vaccine is successful, but there's a lot about this
company that scares the crap out of me.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderna)

\- They've been around almost 10 years but have never had a drug make it to
Phase 3 let alone gain FDA approval.

\- No company has ever created an mRNA virus for use in humans that was FDA
approved.

\- Long history of secrecy and not publishing peer-reviewed results.

\- They started work on this vaccine in January, had it ready to start Phase 1
in March, and now are releasing (partial, non-peer reviewed) results showing
damn near a 100% effectiveness in creating neutralizing antibodies with
minimal mild side effects.

\- Combine all that with the timing of their financing and relationship
between their board and the Trump admin.

